# Kostenlose Java Games fürs Handy



## GastMan (14. Sep 2004)

Hall!

Weiss jemand, wo man kostenlose Java Spiele für Siemens Farbhyandys runterladen kann?
MfG GastMan


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Sep 2004)

Guck mal hier, da findest Du so was auch:
http://www.gsm-free.com/


----------



## Stefan1200 (14. Sep 2004)

Ein sehr gutes Mario und Snake Spiel gibt es hier:

http://www.aquajava.hu/en/


----------



## meez (14. Sep 2004)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein sehr gutes Mario und Snake Spiel gibt es hier:
> 
> http://www.aquajava.hu/en/



Geil...Ein Mario...  ...Und ich hab kein Handy...  :cry:


----------



## SebiB90 (11. Nov 2004)

habt ihr auch schonmal selber handy games gemacht?


----------



## thE_29 (11. Nov 2004)

ich hab mal ein Programm (Nokia Unlocker) gemacht mit j2me, das ist aber eher ne komische Sache, da man wenn man Handyunspezifisch auf viele Sachen verzichten muss/kann oder eben nur für eine gewisse Reihe für Handys sowas macht!

Meistens machst aber was mit canvas usw


----------

